# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Μικροσυσκευές Κουζίνας >  Τοστιέρα Tefal

## Xarry

Σε τοστιερα tefal type 6685 series 1 σταματησε να λειτουργει η πανω αντισταση.

Θεωρησα οτι απλα παει για αλλαγη, αλλα ανοιγωντας και μετρωντας διαπιστωσα οτι ειναι μια χαρα, δινει τιμη αντιστασης οσο και η κατω που λειτουργει κανονικα και επισης το ακομα πιο παραδοξο ειναι οτι πανε κανονικα τα 220. Οι δε αντιστασεις προφανως ειναι παραλληλα και οχι σε σειρα οπως νομιζα.

----------


## ezizu

Αν ήταν σε σειρά εφόσον δεν λειτουργεί η μια, δεν θα λειτουργούσε ούτε η άλλη.
Εφόσον η αντίσταση είναι καλή και τροφοδοτείται με 230V (φαντάζομαι μέτρησες στα άκρα της, αν θέλεις διευκρίνισε το) όπως γράφεις, τότε πιθανότατα συμβαίνουν τα εξής : 
α) ή κάτι δεν έχεις μετρήσει σωστά (ή στο σωστό σημείο),
β) ή δεν έχεις δει κάτι-καταλάβει σωστά όσο αφορά συνδέσεις-καλωδιώσεις κ.λ.π.
γ) ή υπάρχει πρόβλημα με κάποια επαφή-καλωδίωση
δ) ή η αντίσταση (ή ακόμα και κάποια θερμική ασφάλεια που μπορεί να έχει) ανοίγει μετά από λίγο όταν αρχίζει και ψιλό θερμαίνεται .

Βέβαια το ηλεκτρικό κύκλωμα της τοστιέρας είναι σχετικά απλό, όμως για να εξηγήσω το σκεπτικό μου στα α,β,γ, μπορεί να μέτρησες 230V άλλα π.χ. όχι πάνω στα άκρα της αντίστασης αλλά σε κάποια ένωση κ.ο.κ. (καλό είναι να το διευκρινίσεις και να ανεβάσεις μερικές φωτογραφίες) . 

Φιλικά.

----------


## Panoss

Χάρη πολύ παράξενο.
Για δοκίμασε να αντιμεταθέσεις τις αντιστάσεις (να βάλεις την πάνω αντίσταση κάτω και την κάτω αντίσταση πάνω).





> κανονικα τα 220.


Υποθέτω ότι έβαλες το πολύμετρο στα άκρα της αντίστασης, άναψες την τοστιέρα, είδες τη μέτρηση και έσβησες την τοστιέρα. Δηλαδή είδες στιγμιαία, για μερικά δευτερόλεπτα, την τάση. 
Θα σε βοηθούσε πολύ να βλέπεις την τάση συνέχεια. Δηλαδή το πολύμετρο να είναι συνέχεια στα άκρα της αντίστασης (εδώ προσοχή, υπάρχει περίπτωση να λιώσουν οι ακροδέκτες), ανάβεις την τοστιέρα και περιμένεις να δεις τι γίνεται με την τάση.
Βέβαια όπως είπα, δύσκολο και επικίνδυνο, οπότε αν δεν έχεις αρκετή εμπειρία, απέφυγέ το.

----------


## JOUN

> Θα σε βοηθούσε πολύ να βλέπεις την τάση συνέχεια. Δηλαδή το πολύμετρο να είναι συνέχεια στα άκρα της αντίστασης (εδώ προσοχή, υπάρχει περίπτωση να λιώσουν οι ακροδέκτες), ανάβεις την τοστιέρα και περιμένεις να δεις τι γίνεται με την τάση.


Γιατι να λιωσουν οι ακροδεκτες;

----------


## katmadas

πολες φορες στο καλωδιο που παει στην αντισταση υπαρχει μεσα μια ασφαλεια σε σειρα και ειναι μεσα σε θερμομονοτικο μακαρονακι.
Την ταση οπως σοπυ ειπαν τα παιδια θα την μετρησεις ακριβως στα ακρα της αντιοστασης.

----------


## diony

> , αλλα ανοιγωντας και μετρωντας διαπιστωσα οτι ειναι μια χαρα, δινει τιμη αντιστασης οσο και η κατω



να ρωτήσω κάτι απλό
όταν έκανες τη μέτρηση σε ωμ , είχες αποσυνδέσει τουλάχιστον το ένα από τα 2 άκρα της αντίστασης να είναι στον αέρα ?

----------


## xsterg

υπαρχουν θερμικες ασφαλειες σε σειρα με τις αντιστασεις. ειναι κυλινδρικες μεταλλικές. εντοπισε τις, αντικατεστησε τις και θα λειτουργησει. δεν ειναι ακριβες. θα πρεπει μονο να βρεις την ιδια απο αποψη θερμοκρασιας οπως αναγραφεται επανω στο σωμα της.

----------


## nikosfil

Καλησπέρα και Χρόνια Πολλά,

Γράφω εδώ για να μην ανοίγω νέο θέμα.
Αφορά μια τοστιέρα Tefal. Είχε καεί η πάνω αντίσταση είχα κάνει και τους ελέγχους που περιγράφονται παραπάνω πριν την αντικαταστήσω. το πρόβλημα είναι ότι μετά από ~5 λεπτά λειτουργίας μου έριξε το ρελέ. 
αν έχετε κάποια άλλη ιδέα παρακαλώ για τις απαντήσεις σας. 

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Προσωπικά βγάζω ένοχη την νέα αντίσταση που αντικατάστησες , (με την λογική ότι πριν,....  και αναφερόμενος στην κάτω αντίσταση ή στα λοιπά μέρη της συσκευής δεν είχες πρόβλημα με το ρελέ .) . Συμβαίνει και οι καινούριες να έχουν πρόβλημα.

----------


## Xarry

Επανερχομαι στο θεμα. Λοιπον η μετρηση της τασης δεν εγινε στιγμιαια. 1 λεπτο τουλαχιστον κρατησα στα ακρα της αντισταση και ειχε 220.
Τις αντιστασεις τις μετρησα ξεχωριστα. Παντως 100% ειναι παραλληλα σε αντιθεση με οτι αλλη τοστιερα εχω επισκευασει-δει που ειναι σε σειρα. Αυτο μου κανει τρομερη εντυπωση.
Θερμικο εχει ενα που κοβει και τις 2.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Άμα έχει θερμικό που κόβει και τις 2 αντιστάσεις , δεν μου αρέσει αυτό . Δηλαδή αν το θερμικό είναι τοποθετημένο συμπτωματικά στην πλευρά της αντίστασης που θεωρητικά σου σβήνει , από τι θα προστατέψει το θερμικό την συσκευή? 
Μπορεί ή τάση που μετράς να περιλαμβάνει π.χ. και το λαμπάκι που επίσης θα είναι παράλληλα ? άσχετα που έσβησε η μια αντίσταση.
Μπορείς να πραγματοποιήσεις άλλου είδους μέτρησης ? π.χ. βλέποντας το ρολόι κατανάλωσης αν πράγματι μειώνεται η ισχύς? και όντως σβήνει η μία αντίσταση?
Μπορείς να κάνεις ένα πρόχειρο σκαρίφημα πως είναι η συνδεσμολογία της συσκευής ?

----------


## Xarry

Θα βαλω μετρητη ισχυος να μετρησω θα κανω και ενα προχειρο σχεδιο και θα επανελθω.

----------


## xsterg

ακομη αυτη η τοστιερα? 20€ εχει καινουργια.

----------


## Xarry

20 ευρω δεν εχει. αμα να πουμε οτι χαλαει το πεταμε να το κλεισουμε το φορουμ.

----------

